# Someones Idea of Fun



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is the results of someone's idea of fun.

Catch a bunch of white bass and then dump them.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/news/offi...king-information-260-fish-waste-syracuse.html

It is unlikely that they will ever be caught but there is always hope that they will be.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Such a waste. They should've only kept what they could handle and/or shared with others. Plenty of people would be thrilled to have a fresh fish meal.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

White Bass a riot to catch during the spawn! Problem is that you can hook one on almost every cast. If your not culling, it doesn't take long to have a huge amount of fish that your now having to fillet. 


It is a shame to see that bag of fish go to waist!! For the wife and I, about 15-20 Whittie's will make a couple meals of fish tacos or battered/fried nuggets.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We used to have a spot here in Colorado where you could go and catch a limit of 20 crappie in 10 minutes. The problem was that they were all stunted and only about the size of your hand. The first time we went there were 4 of us and we brought home 80 of those little buggers. 

Two of the people that were with us didn't want any so I brought them home with me. We dumped them onto the pick-nit table and started the chore of cleaning and skinning them. We didn't bother with filleting them because they were so small. That night we had one heck of a dinner. Beer battered deep fried crappie. 

But we learned to only bring home a few after that one.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

My Uncle used to take me fishing for White bass all the time. Loads of fun, can't wait to take my boy when he is a little older. Shame someone would just waste them like that..


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nick Husky said:


> U thing that's fun?


Not really Nick, what is your story?


----------



## greatness1987 (Jun 6, 2020)

fishing is my favorite hobby, I fish with my dad since I was 5 years old. we have already so many great memories


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a update to this story. 

The person responsible for the fish turned himself in. There is a little bit about it if you click on the link again


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

From the DWR statement. 

"The anglers were under the impression that because there was no limit on white bass, they were OK to dispose of the fish."

By dumping them on the side of a public road? :roll:

I hope a littering citation was included.


----------



## Moose_2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

Shameful! Come on Karma!


----------

